# "Official 2011 South Carolina Football Thread"



## Arrow3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON..These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in.  Go Cocks!


----------



## gin house (Aug 27, 2011)

Sat cant come fast enough......  Ready to see the team this year and get a look at what they can do.  Heard Lawing talk about the ECU offense, sounds like theyre pretty good and he said he doesnt think we'll get many sacks in this game.  Says the qb gets rid of the ball super quick.   Im kind of worried about the secondary, ready to see how they perform.   Come on Sat and GO GAMECOCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Aug 28, 2011)

*Beat UGA*

I hope y'all pound the puppies. I would luv for Spurrier to send another UGA HC on to greener pastures.

After all he did coach @ GT.


----------



## gin house (Aug 28, 2011)

I dont think there but three of us USC fans on here....What yall think about the schedule and what games do you think we drop?  I think we beat UGA in the second game and go into miss st 6-0, that game kind of worries me, guess that one is more likely to me if it happens.  The only other losses that i could see is arkansas and florida.  I think tenn is getting back quick and wont be long for them but not this year.  I can see at worst 8-4 and its not out of the realm of reality to go undefeated, our schedule isnt that bad.  Only concern is that we drop a few games we shouldnt and UGA takes the east with a cupcake schedule.  What yall think?


----------



## gin house (Aug 28, 2011)

Ive been trying to make myself pull for UGA in the dome but i cant,  I see the smurfs beating uga, i say 35-21.  Lsu/oregon.....I say oregon by 10.   USC/east carolina  i say 38-17 USC,  ECU is a good team but i think we put enough pressure on the qb to disrupt him although i dont see many sacks like Lawing said, they know how to get rid of the ball quick.  Im ready.


----------



## kracker (Aug 31, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont think there but three of us USC fans on here....What yall think about the schedule and what games do you think we drop?  I think we beat UGA in the second game and go into miss st 6-0, that game kind of worries me, guess that one is more likely to me if it happens.  The only other losses that i could see is arkansas and florida.  I think tenn is getting back quick and wont be long for them but not this year.  I can see at worst 8-4 and its not out of the realm of reality to go undefeated, our schedule isnt that bad.  Only concern is that we drop a few games we shouldnt and UGA takes the east with a cupcake schedule.  What yall think?



Make that 4 USC fans on here.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 31, 2011)

We finally have depth at the skill positions and should have some freshmen get some quality playing time.  I hope Shaw gets some quality snaps against ECU and i think he has a good chance to become a good SEC qb.  Man, its exciting because we have waited a long time to have a team like this.


----------



## gin house (Aug 31, 2011)

kracker said:


> Make that 4 USC fans on here.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 1, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont think there but three of us USC fans on here....What yall think about the schedule and what games do you think we drop?  I think we beat UGA in the second game and go into miss st 6-0, that game kind of worries me, guess that one is more likely to me if it happens.  The only other losses that i could see is arkansas and florida.  I think tenn is getting back quick and wont be long for them but not this year.  I can see at worst 8-4 and its not out of the realm of reality to go undefeated, our schedule isnt that bad.  Only concern is that we drop a few games we shouldnt and UGA takes the east with a cupcake schedule.  What yall think?



I'm worried about the Arkansas game.  I think they will be much better than a lot of folks think.  Everyone is handing the West to Bama or LSU,  but Arkansas has a legitimate shot if they can replace Knile Davis.  Other than Arkansas, the next scariest team is Miss St.  Good thinks happening down there.  The UGA game will be close as it usually is, but I think we have too much for them.  I honestly can't see why everyone is hyping UGA.  I just don't see it.  Their defense was a sieve last year and there biggest playmaker left for the NFL.  we saw how well they did while he was suspended.

We catch UF and Clemson at a bad time like we always do.  Both teams will have plenty of film on us and Charlie Weis will have plenty of time to fully install his whole offensive package.  Given the athletes UF has, that game could be a nail biter.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> I'm worried about the Arkansas game.  I think they will be much better than a lot of folks think.  Everyone is handing the West to Bama or LSU,  but Arkansas has a legitimate shot if they can replace Knile Davis.  Other than Arkansas, the next scariest team is Miss St.  Good thinks happening down there.  The UGA game will be close as it usually is, but I think we have too much for them.  I honestly can't see why everyone is hyping UGA.  I just don't see it.  Their defense was a sieve last year and there biggest playmaker left for the NFL.  we saw how well they did while he was suspended.
> 
> We catch UF and Clemson at a bad time like we always do.  Both teams will have plenty of film on us and Charlie Weis will have plenty of time to fully install his whole offensive package.  Given the athletes UF has, that game could be a nail biter.



 I agree on Arkansas, they should be very good this year.  Miss st is a good team but even going down there playing i dont think they will beat us.  Uga is Uga, they have traditionally owned us but i dont think they will do it this year.    Arkansas and florida are the two im worried about.  UGa is getting all the love to win the east and deservingly so, they have a cupcake schedule.....We could beat them and slip up and lose a couple and uga could go.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 3, 2011)

3 turnovers!!!!! You have got to be kidding me. Have we ever looked worse during an opener? UGA will kill us if we keep playing like this.


----------



## tcward (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats to you guys! You will be 2-0 after next week!


----------



## gin house (Sep 3, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> 3 turnovers!!!!! You have got to be kidding me. Have we ever looked worse during an opener? UGA will kill us if we keep playing like this.



  Shaw isnt near the qb that garcia is......i hope the competition is over.   The first half reminded me of the bowl game with florida state.  This game shouldnt have been as close as it was but all around we played well in the offense, defense and special teams.  I like the hire of John Butler......I see a ton of difference in ST.  The biggest downfall of our team is the secondary.....Its still horrible.  I'll take it and im ready to get to athens next weekend.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll give our guys credit.  they turned it on once Garcia came in and kept their foot on the gas.  Hope we start against UGA like we finished against ECU.


----------



## deacon13 (Sep 4, 2011)

kracker said:


> Make that 4 USC fans on here.



Make it 5. Not pleased with Gilmore at all. Otherwise im ok with what I saw!


----------



## gin house (Sep 4, 2011)

deacon13 said:


> Make it 5. Not pleased with Gilmore at all. Otherwise im ok with what I saw!



  I was thinking the same thing last night.  I like Gilmore but he looked lost and a step behind last night BUT Lewis is a high NFL caliber WR, no excuse but at least it was a very good wr that showed him up.   I wasnt happy with our secondary last night but remember,  agustee, holloman and hampton will be back this week.  We had two staters didnt play in the secondary last night against a better passing team than uga.  I think we'll be fine and murray wont have much time to get rid of it, the front four is very good.


----------



## gin house (Sep 4, 2011)

Hate we didnt get to see Byrd last night, i want to see one of the fastest players in the country.  Ellington showed out, thats not bad for his first D1 game.   Have yall noticed the shape our guys are in?  Man Fitz has them bulked up!  Paulk and Shaq looked like monsters!  Even latti looked like his arms are twice as big as last year.  I like this team and i like the guys who wont play this year, we are redshirting talent that could almost start this year.  A.J Cann won the starting job as RS FR!!   Clowney is gonna be a force to reckon with......I like them all,  Im looking forward to a good year but i'll take a great one if it comes along. LOL


----------



## gin house (Sep 4, 2011)

OH, I loved our special teams.  John Butler has our guys doing it like you should.  Finally we dont have to start on defense on our side of the field every time and what about Ace with the punt return for td,  first one since 2003.  Spurrier guaranteed one this year and it happened in the first game....I love the Coach Butler hire!   Im all jacked up and its six days till next gametime. LOL


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 4, 2011)

deacon13 said:


> Make it 5. Not pleased with Gilmore at all. Otherwise im ok with what I saw!



I have yet to see Gilmore play up to all of his hype.  The name on his jersey should read, "Toast".  I swear it seems like he gets beat on a big play at a critical time in almost every game.  DBs are going to get beat from time to time, but Gilmore was just out played last night.  He seemed like he couldn't find the ball once it was in the air and that fumble on the punt return was awful.  I'm just not a fan of his at all and wish he would move on down the road.  I think the whole hair thing he has going on turned me off and I never recovered from that.

I was impressed by Clowney.  I didn't realize how big and how fast he is.  He just flat whipped that poor tackle all night long.

Can't wait for next week.  Maybe we can finally shut up the delusional UGA fan base that thinks they are a National Championship contender each and every year.  No team I like to beat on more than the doggies.


----------



## gin house (Sep 4, 2011)

I believe with holloman and auguste back next week our secondary will be better, dont know how much but better.  Clowney showed out last night, he is a big boy.  Hes gonna look better against the teams that hold the ball longer.  A win next week wont shut em up, trust me.  I do love to beat the doggies myself. lol   Youre right, maybe an 0-2 start will hamper their national title hopes this year. LOL


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 4, 2011)

I am worried about orson charles...he finds the gaps in the zone very well and that spells trouble for our secondary.  We better get good pressure on Murray.  I am not too worried about crowell, he will be good but it is going to take some time.


----------



## gin house (Sep 4, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> I am worried about orson charles...he finds the gaps in the zone very well and that spells trouble for our secondary.  We better get good pressure on Murray.  I am not too worried about crowell, he will be good but it is going to take some time.



  Yea, Charles and Mitchell, that kid is fast.   I dont think Murray has much time to pick his spots,  our front four stayed in the backfield last night against a team that snaps and passes it and i dont see Crowell running on them boys.  Youre right,  if they can pass on us that will be their best option, we are horrible back there.


----------



## habersham hammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Go Gamecocks!!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 5, 2011)

this upcoming game is gonna be the most physical game we will play this month- i think coach Fitz has the guys ready for it and Jawja is a team that can light us up if we dont tighten up our coverage.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 5, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> this upcoming game is gonna be the most physical game we will play this month- i think coach Fitz has the guys ready for it and Jawja is a team that can light us up if we dont tighten up our coverage.



Yep, even as poorly as the Dawgs played yesterday you guys had better bring your A game. At home, after being embarrassed they will have something to prove, good luck.

oops, sorry I don't think I was supposed to post here. remove it if you need to.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 5, 2011)

I did not get to see any of the USC game.  How did Clowney look in his first game?


----------



## gin house (Sep 5, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> this upcoming game is gonna be the most physical game we will play this month- i think coach Fitz has the guys ready for it and Jawja is a team that can light us up if we dont tighten up our coverage.



 Yea, UGA will be wanting a win for sure.   That boise game wasnt good for us either way it puts more pressure on them to beat us but i think we are fine.   Our o line isnt great but i think theirs is pretty bad.  Boises D line pushed them around all night and they are very undersized, i like the d line we have now and see that happening even more this weekend.  The biggest thing we have to do is keep those four in the backfield and keep murray shook up or he will pick us apart.   After the ECU game i was humbled a good bit but im hoping for the best.   But the best part about it is ECU was a higher ranked offense last year than UGA or USC so that makes sense.   Both teams looked pretty rough last week but uga and usc picked it up in the second half.  We will have Holloman, Agustee, Hampton back this weekend and hopefully Byrd will be cleared by the NCAA, i want to see world class speed.   Ive got my tickets and im ready for saturday.


----------



## gin house (Sep 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I did not get to see any of the USC game.  How did Clowney look in his first game?



  He was in the backfield probably evey play but the ECU offense is a fast paced one, theres no holding the ball, its snaped and passed, they have a good system.  Clowney was all over their qb all night, he looked VERY, VERY GOOD.   The whole D line was somewhat winded in the first quarter from staying on the field but all in all you can see the signs of a great DE.   I thought him being ranked #8 on the sec top ten defensive ends list this year was ridiculous as hes never played a down in the sec......I take that back, he deserves it.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 5, 2011)

*Blowout UGA*

I think USC will blow out UGA. I think Lattimore will have 150+yds game. I think Garcia will have 300+ yds passing but with 2 INT's.

SC 43 UGA 17


----------



## 3chunter (Sep 6, 2011)

Going to be a battle that I believe will be like 2 years ago. Personally think 40 points will be scored atleast.   Cocks-35. UGA-31


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 6, 2011)

habersham hammer said:


> Go Gamecocks!!



Myrtle Beach...??  Wat up wit dat and Shuler Bentley?


----------



## gin house (Sep 6, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Myrtle Beach...??  Wat up wit dat and Shuler Bentley?



 I was listening to a sportstalk show in Aiken today, they said Myrtle Beach is now ranked 13th i believe it was nationaly.  They have been playing some serius football.


----------



## SAhunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Calling all Gamecock fanatics! I cannot wait to watch them turn Clowney loose on Crowell and the rest of the backfield. If the right team shows up with fire in their gut those muts will not have a chance. The offense has something to prove since the analysts predict them to win the eastern division. It is time to quiet those delusioned mut fans into thinking they are going to be playing for the National title in '12. I will not be hunting this Saturday.


----------



## beretta (Sep 8, 2011)

Let's Go Gamecocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2011)

...


----------



## gin house (Sep 8, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> ...



 I like that pic Irish.....Man i cant wait for Clowney to introduce himself to Murray.   Crowell from what i saw in the boise game cant pick up a block for his QB,  He better not get in front of Clowney  Im gonna be in the nose bleed section but hopefully i will get to walk back to the truck with thousands of UGA fans looking like they just lost their best friends


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hoping we blow them out of the building.  I think Clowney will spend a large amount of time in the Dawgs backfield getting to know Murray and Crowell.  

I think the game boils down to who turns the ball over.  The Doggies are all excited about their decided advantage in the kicking game.  I will gladly trade TDs for FGs all day long.  Hope Gilmore brings his "A" game, if he has one.  

Listened to 680 this morning and they had the Ol Ball Coach on.  Spurrier seems to think that UGA will stack the box, which should give us some 1 on 1 matchups down field with Alshon.  I like his chances against any of the UGA DBs.  I think Alshon will have 10+ catches for 200 yards or so.  I think Lattimore struggles for yardage early, but UGA's defense gets worn down in the 2nd half.  Lattimore will go off and take over the game mid 3rd quarter and bleed the clock.  

USC-42  UGA-20


----------



## gin house (Sep 9, 2011)

I see uga trying to stop lattimore.  They will stack the box and hopefully a senior qb and one of the best wr in the country will take advantage of that.   Uga has to try to stop the run, anybody we play from now on will gameplan to do so IMO.  Im ready to see what our d line can do,  i said 10 sacks, not really joking but i dont know about 10. LOL   I say theres at least 6 sacks in this game.   Uga will have to win the turnover battle, find a running game and most importantly throw the ball, we cant stop it.  This game has a weird vibe to it....I dont like it but im gonna stay positive.  I say USC 37- UGA 24,  After last week i cant see us running up numbers on hardly anybody.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 9, 2011)

I think our secondary will be much improved with Auguste and Holleman back.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 9, 2011)

If Latti expects to be in the Heisman race then he is going to have to be able to rush for 4-5 ypc even with a stacked box.  That is how you tell the great ones from the good ones.  I think he can do it.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm with you Irish.  I think his ypg will be low in the 1st half, but end up at 5 yds/carry or so.  The 2nd half is where he will make some big gains I think.  

The UGA game is one of those pick 'em games every year it seems.  These 2 teams play each other tough, but I don't see UGA as the contender that a lot of people do.  This is not 1980 and Crowell is not Herschel, at least not yet.  I could be wrong and this could be Crowell's coming out party like Herschel had against UT, but with our front, I don't think so.

I have a feeling our D line will put pressure on murray all day and hit him often.  The sack statistic is a pretty number, but I would trade 6 sacks for 2x that number of hurries or knockdowns.  If we get and stay in his face, he will get rid of the ball too fast and that will lead to turnovers.  

Hope y'all enjoy the game tomorrow.  I'll be watching it at my in-laws in the great state of South Carolina, albeit in Clemson country.  Hopefully I will head to camp Saturday night a happy man and arrive to very quiet Dawg fans.  If we lose, I may have to find another place to hunt this year!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 9, 2011)

Captain Garcia lead and the rest will follow.


----------



## gin house (Sep 9, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> I think our secondary will be much improved with Auguste and Holleman back.



  Man i hope so.   If we dont get better back there very quick were gonna be in a bad spot.  Its hard to watch ecu, uk and such throw on us at will.   I think were better tomorrow with the two back and the D line we have.....Cant wait.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 10, 2011)

Ellis and Ward no mo bend dont break.


----------



## deacon13 (Sep 10, 2011)

Gonna be a long season if our secondary doesn't improve. Clowney is a beast against the pass but not a factor against the run. He needs more experience. Gilmore improved and Whitlock digressed. 

Ever say what if?? How good could this team be IF they played up to their potential????


----------



## gin house (Sep 10, 2011)

deacon13 said:


> Gonna be a long season if our secondary doesn't improve. Clowney is a beast against the pass but not a factor against the run. He needs more experience. Gilmore improved and Whitlock digressed.
> 
> Ever say what if?? How good could this team be IF they played up to their potential????



 I agree.  Our D line was decent, ugas oline held much better than  i thought they would.  Yep, Clowney is a pass rusher but in the run he needs to learn to stay disciplined, crowell burnt him.   Gilmore got burned too much but came up on  a couple big plays,  Whitlock is average at best.  If we could get it together we could ball but we cant seem to get on the same page.   Our secondary must improve quick or were in for disapointment.  All in all we played horrible today but the defense came thru with the big plays.  We have to get better.   Im in the south carolina official thread so i'll ask a couple questions.   Why no holding call when murray threw the td to king when clowney was being mauled?   There was more holding on uga than any game ive ever seen and very little was called, it was unreal.   Youre right, we have to get it together or the row will be tough to hoe.


----------



## 3chunter (Sep 11, 2011)

Its going to be a long year!  Some of the problems on defense last year are now resurfacing.   We are in trouble against arkansas and florida and tennessee and auburn if we can't cover.   Some of our DB's may as well taken some of the plays off.   We need to make a change on D!  And of course again we are having problems with inaccurate QB's.  I just don't understand how some programs can have good QB play and we can't get a QB that throws over 60% completion percentage.   But a win is a win and I'm glad we now have enough playmakers to be on the winning side of close games.


----------



## deacon13 (Sep 12, 2011)

If Clowney isn't held that TD never happens. They held all game and it was never called. That receiver shouldn't have been that open regardless.  If not for Lattimore and a lot of luck we are 0-2. Alot has to improve by mid October for sure.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 12, 2011)

Guys, we are in good shape.  Our secondary needs to improve, but our O line has looked pretty good both weeks.  Garcia had one of his "off" games where his accuracy wasn't what it should be and we still won.  We used to lose those games and by a lot.

The play calling was little predictable on Saturday at times and great at others.  That 4th down conversion to Alshon took some big ones to call.  Had the pass been a lttle more accurate, he may still be running.  The UGA game has historically been a close one the last few years and more times than not we were on the losing end of the close game.  We were not this year and that is a credit to our players.  

3 defensive TDs and 2 special teams TDs in 2 weeks is a good sign of things to come.  UT has now popped up on the radar with what Tyler Bray did over the weekend.  That game Saturday between them and UT will be a good one.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations on the win folks.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 13, 2011)

So what do y'all think about the Navy game?  Sure hope we donlt ovelook them.  The good news is, our secondary should be largely unchallenged this week.

6:00pm on ESPN2.


----------



## deacon13 (Sep 13, 2011)

Id rather have the secondary challenged than play the triple option! At least if they passed alot our d line would be a factor but they suck against the run. The linebackers and secondary will have big numbers because they will have to make the tackles. It wont be pretty but I believe they can do it.


----------



## gin house (Sep 13, 2011)

Navy is about like wofford.   I think we are fine if we can tackle.  We looked like a high school team against uga,  we couldnt tackle and im sick to death of seeing db's run up and ram a guy or dive and knock his legs out.  What ever happened to the old way we played defense in wrapping up and running thru a guy?????   I think if Navy just runs the ball the secondary plays up and believe it or not Stephon Gilmore will have a hayday.  If they get into the screen type plays and such we are gonna be challenged.  If i were navy id line up in a pro offense and throw the ball, any team that throws on us will kill us.  I have a good feeling we win this one, dont know about a blowout but i think we win.  These boys are disciplined,  they will be ready to play.  I hope we are.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 19, 2011)

What do y'all think about the Vandy game?  Vandy off to a 3-0 start with wins over Elon, UConn, and Ole Miss.  7:00pm kick and the game is aired on ESPN2.  Hopefully Garcia looks sharp and Lattimore runs for another 200+.  I think we roll Vandy and get ready for Auburn.

Will Spurrier play Shaw if Garcia struggles again this week with his accuracy?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 19, 2011)

we need to start the game executing....all the games this year we have been in a hole and climb out.  That will eventually catch up with you.  Spurrier just needs to realize that Garcia will not be able to throw the bomb accurately so use the short routes/wheel routes, get some early points...then draw the defense in for the bombs after we get out in front.  We are trying to get a haymaker punch in the first 2 possesions and it's not working out so well for us....


----------



## gin house (Sep 19, 2011)

We need to start the game opening up a running game with Lattimore and i wouldnt mind seeing Miles share carries to get it going.  If we cant get a good run established its sight in on Garcia and the troubles begin.  Our defense needs to light a fire on a less than average Vandy O line, i know theyve got a little experience but theyre still bad.  We need to come out from the first play with all three phases of the team clickin and ready to roll, the foolishness needs to stop, its bad having to come back from the teams we've played.   Vandys corner leads the country in interceptions and return yards from interceptions.......Please Coach calm down on the passing.  Vandy is a pretty good team i think, theyre better than last year for sure.  We have to start coming out ready to play ball, not whatever we're doing.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 19, 2011)

Our defense will have to step up because its clear Garcia is struggling for whatever reason.  I will say by game 7 our vertical passing game will get longer and longer - Byrd should help in that department.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 24, 2011)

i think Nicky Jones has a big game today- i thought he was just as good as Marcus when they  played at Byrnes.  I read somewhere where he just now is recovering from a leg injury  he suffered his senior year.  I like Ace but Jones has better hands.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 24, 2011)

game!!!!


----------



## gin house (Sep 24, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> game!!!!



cocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/col


    Got my four tickets and about to head to WB!!!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 24, 2011)

Melvin!!!


----------



## beretta (Sep 24, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> melvin!!!



x2!!!!!!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 25, 2011)

Well our defense saved us last night and it was great to see our front four put some nasty pressure on a team that had a pretty good offensive line.  Those boys can run and when was the last time we could say we have 3 playmakers playing on the D-line?  I thought we did a good job of gang tackling and i know Gilmore wasnt going to get burned on another jump ball.  
The offense played ok inspite of our QB....the ol ball coach i think has accepted the fact that Stephen is going to be Stephen.  You cant ask him to be something he is not.  We can only hope that as the season goes on the number of bone headed plays will decrease and he will have a great game when we really need it.  I also think Marcus silenced all the haters as far as his speed goes when he broke the short pass for the TD right before halftime.  I wish the mother ship would stop putting the camera on the ol ball coach because it really blows up the relationship between coach and Garcia.   Look the guy is a perfectionist and watching him slam the visor/headset is just his way.  It could be Shaw in there making the same mistakes and he would still do the visor throwing.  So ESPN enough of the camera work on the ball coach doing his thang on the sideline.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 25, 2011)

Garcia was awful, but did the color guy get on anybody else's nerves last night?  The game was decided, Garcia was on the bench, and the color guy just wouldn't let it go!

I don't know if that guy or Chris Spielman is worse.

Good to see us notch another SEC win.  The AU game should be a fun one to watch.  Hopefully our offense can get in gear and put up some points.  We really should have put up 35 last night.  That TD that Alshon was called out of bounds on and the pick Garcia threw at about the 8 prevented the game from becoming a blow out.  Alshon was out of bounds, but it was a great catch anyway.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 1, 2011)

Hope both teams play hard and come of the game without major injuries.


----------



## gin house (Oct 1, 2011)

Hoping for a win but not expecting much. LOL   Come on Garcia, the season has started.....you should too. LOL


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 3, 2011)

Spurrier scheduled to hold a press conference after practice tonight. I think we will see some changes to the starting line up.  He was pretty fired up on the Steve Spurrier Show on Sunday.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 9, 2011)

This is the Connor Shaw I read about when we started recruiting him his senior year of high school!  If some of u remember me asking yall living in georgia.  He played SMART and made FEW mistakes so yall were spot on and its good to see him finally be accepted as our QB by his teammates.  Iam in Seagrove Beach for the week and was on the road during the game.  We stopped at the welcome center and I told my wife I had to go in and get a map...guess what game was on their TV???  Well a few minutes turned into a lot of minutes...got an earful all the way to the beach- it was worth seeing Connor throw that TD!


----------



## joedublin (Oct 9, 2011)

Shaw looked great...a lot of poise...good passer....good runner....kept his composure. If he stays like that and GROWS in the position it's gonna be a LONG season for the rest of the SEC.It's about time we had a CONSISTENT quarterback instead of Garcia who runs hot and COLD,COLD,COLD!!! GO COCKS...1956 Alumni who's waited a long time!


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

I didnt think Shaw was good enough to start but he proved me wrong.  I realize it was Kentucky but their defense isnt that bad.  Really doesnt matter who we played, he threw some really nice throws, played very smart and managed the game, thats all we need, he doesnt have to win it for us just dont give it away and give us a chance to win.  If he played last week i think we would be undefeated, not whining or what if...  just saying, we had zero offense last week and lost at the end of the game, oh,  the interceptions didnt help either.  Im excited to see what our offense does this week.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 20, 2011)

Heard a report that Kyle Nunn and Antonio Allen are out for the year. Anyone know if that is true?
Allen will hurt if true.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 20, 2011)

Nunn and Auguste -sp?- not Allen, yup it keeps getting worse.


----------



## gin house (Oct 20, 2011)

Nunn was in the hospital this weekend with a bloodclot in his leg.  Akeem Augstee has been out pretty much all year, not risking injury and trying to get another year because of injury.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank goodness it was Auguste and not Allen.  Allen has been a beats this year.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 26, 2011)

Our defense has got to play big saturday and Shaw has to have a good solid game with minimal mistakes.  Ball coach if u ever was going to have a Gator flashback we need it saturday at the big Rock.  I hope the football Gods find a way to smile on Brandon Wylds because the kid has got to be feeling the heat with everyone going down with injuries.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 27, 2011)

get ready for the WILDS-CAT!!!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 27, 2011)

amen and we need to rock worley's world.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 30, 2011)

Wylds is gonna really push Lattimore next year- i love the kid.  Not so much our OL ... Elliott better light a fire or bon fire under some u know what.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

note rules change


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 9, 2011)

Melvin getting alot of love, he is being projected first round draft choice maybe before Alshon.  If he has a blow out combine he is going to be in the first 15...my concern is that he is a tweener.  DE or LB?


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 9, 2011)

What is the latest from the recruiting trail?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 9, 2011)

We are in good shape but with all this talk about Ellis and the Southern Miss job, who knows.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 8, 2012)

Check out the Justin King video (the bowl victory) on U tube.


----------



## gin house (Jan 8, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> Check out the Justin King video (the bowl victory) on U tube.



  I saw that.   I really liked hearing the emotion in the voice of Spurrier when he said hes done a lot of firsts but this is a big one and this season is for all gamecocks for alltime.....Man hes into it.   High hopes for next season.  Justin puts out some great videos.


----------

